# Late Season Squirrel Hunting



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok gang, I have never hunted squirrels this late in the season, I get off work at 3:30pm can be in the woods by 4, whats the best plan of attack? I always see them when Im in my treestand, so do you go and sit and wait or stalk hunt? whats everyone think?
Scott


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think at this time of year,i'd stillhunt/stalk.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just move slowly through the woods, stopping to look and listen every couple steps. The squirrels are very active right now and they are very easy to hear when on the ground or see when they're in the trees. Find the food source and fill your limit ; they are still hitting the hickory nuts hard and are starting on the walnuts. My son has been bringing a couple home every night that he's gotten while running his trapline.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i don't know, we just went out today, we saw about 5 but all were very jumpy and only go a shot at 2 of the cuz they ran back to their holes. we got 1 though.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

50lb bag of corn , sit in your tree stand and wait like shooting fish in a barrel . I did call and asked the DNR they said they never heard of anyone doing that but they said it isn't against the law . You might be to late it takes a couple of days for them to find it , season goes out this week . Of course you would only use a scoped 17 or 22 , shotgun would be cheating .


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Bag of corn sounds a lot like cheating to me...but if the GW says it's legal, then to each his own, I guess.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I would have to agree it is cheating . But after sitting in my tree stand waiting for deer to come in and having as many as 21 bushy tails at one time eating the corn I put out for the deer something had to be done . I guess shooting them with a single shot 22 makes me feel alittle better about it not much but some. It is more like rodent control .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds more like killing than hunting. Maybe corn and leghold traps so all you have to do is stop by and collect them.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

When I have your problem, I like to shoot at them with my bow! I admit it doesn't help the deer hunting much, but it sure is fun! A couple of years ago, I killed 3 or 4 squirrels in 7 shots with my bow. Makes me feel more confident should the right deer come along.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

I always have a arrow just for squirrels while deer hunting in October.Funny thing is it seems every time I pull back on a tree rat out pops a doe.Im already standing and at full draw so all I have to do is adjust and release..


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be hunting for the very 1st time in my life. I dont know where to go to hunt and for the safety course. HELP! please?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Soroker,
For the safety course, just go to the ODNR web site or call 1-800-WILDLIFE and they will tell you where the closest one is. As for hunting them, just find a woodlot anywhere. get permission, & have at it. They are the most under-utilized (is that a word ??) game animal in the state & are literally everywhere. Not sure where Lakewood is, but I'd be more than willing to take you out here in central Ohio and show you the ropes. My son (15) & I do a bunch of squirrel hunting and absolutely love it. Good practice for deer hunting, too. let me know if you need help or advice.
Tim


----------

